# Monistat chafing gel



## Sukhi (May 26, 2008)

hey guy, where can u buy this monistat chafing gel in the uk, without havng to buy in online?! thanx bellas x


----------



## Nox (May 27, 2008)

If you are in the UK go to your local Boots or other chemist shop.  It should be in the same section they keep other Monistat brand feminine products.


----------



## Luceuk (May 27, 2008)

I don't think we have the Monistat range in the UK.


----------



## unbelizable (May 27, 2008)

Yeah they don't sell Monistat products in Boots in the UK (I checked their website) and usually Boots has everything that they sell in any shop on their site (unlike superdrug who don't put everything on there, I've noticed).


----------



## unbelizable (May 27, 2008)

I looked on the Lloyds pharmacy website too but could find nothing on there.. maybe you could try Selfridges or somewhere like that.. they stock products that can't be found anywhere else in the UK - like Lucky Charms cereal! You never know, it might be stocked in there! Failing that..just going to have to stick to ordering online - Ebay has loads but it looks like it would cost you at least 10quid to get it here from America! Hmm.. if you find out if it is stocked here, let me know!!


----------



## Nox (May 28, 2008)

I didn't know the UK didn't really carry that brand in stores.  Here is a page with a bunch of brand names I found when googling "anti chafing gel".  Apparently, Monistat is not the originator of that idea.  It began as a skin protector for athletes.

Here is the link.


----------

